# Help a new comer



## Grimm78693 (5/12/16)

Hi all. I am a noob at DIY juice makin . Did try it out and almost thru up . Need some help with recipes or a direction to the rite path . I love the original criminal juice White and some thing close to that will be super .and the best place to buy concintrates. 
Thanks


----------



## RichJB (5/12/16)

Did you follow a recipe or did you try to mix up something new on your own? I wouldn't recommend trying to mix up your own recipes immediately. It might seem unlikely that all those great aromas from the concentrate bottles could produce something barf-worthy. But they can.

Go to this page, find some recipes there that you think you'll like, buy the concentrates and mix them up. If you don't know how to mix, watch the New Amsterdam Vape beginner tutorials, watch as many of Enyawreklaw's videos as you can. It might take a few tries but you will soon mix up something that pleases you and builds your confidence in DIY.

There are several DIY vendors on the forum. I have had good service from all of them. Visit their sites, decide which one best suits your needs, and go for it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/12/16)

What helped me is www.theflavourmill.co.za
They have a buy by recipe section. 
Very easy!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Grimm78693 (5/12/16)

Thank you all for the help


----------

